# Going to give it a try



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

After reading the posts on lure making, I've decided to give it a try. I have done some work on the scrollsaw in the past. Here is a pic of one of the works I've done. I will post a pic of my first lure when it is finished.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just don't get discouraged if your first doesn't go as well or look as good as the one's these guys are putting out. It takes some experimenting, and this is coming from a newbie myself. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask. The guys in this forum, myself included, will help you out as much as we can.

Good luck and keep us posted.

By the way, nice piece of art work there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice work on the wall hanging! That is some piece of art.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Chappy - If your lures show as much detail as your picture, you are on a winner, great work . pete


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice wall hanging, cant wait to see your first one!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Chappy that is incredible!!!!!! I can't wait to see the lure!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

From the looks of that work, we'll be seeing some fine baits from you before long.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the nice comments guys, cutting the blanks out is the easy part , i;m having trouble with the paint. I only have spray cans ,guess I'm going to invest in a airbrush.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

chappy - I just received an airbrush, but I painted this one with spray cans. It was sprayed with 5 colors not counting the primer. It can be done, but it does seem to waste paint.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man Andy you have it bad!!!!!!! LOL airbrushes,drying wheels,etc. I love it!


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

that looks really good , I know how hard it is to do with a can.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is an excellent paint job.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely! Especially with a spray can. It's hard enough sometimes to control the spray from an airbrush. Cudos.


----------

